# Cupcakes recipes



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

I have searched far and wide for good cupcakes. I've eaten them at both Magnolia Cafe in NYC and Sprinkles on the west coast. Both have disappointed me utterly. Aside from the pounds of too-sweet buttercream that ice these little treats, my main complaint is that the cupcakes are DRY. 

BONE DRY and CHEWY. Not moist and tender. 

I normally never bake them at home b/c the recipes just make too much, but I'm not paying 3.50 for one crappy cupcake every again. That said, would anyone care to share a good cupcake recipe? I'm most interested in chocolate or vanilla, but any are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you looking for boxed or scratch mixes?

Rgds


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

I prefer scratch, but box is ok too.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We sell quite a few cup cakes. We bake ours right in the tins with a good release. This creates almost a fried side that will stand up to air. Air being your only enemy here. Most any formula right out of the oven is good.
We then inject ours with different types of ganaches. We then dip the tops in loose white or chocolate ganache being very careful to encase all of the exposed cake right up to and a little over the top line. This brings the percentage of sweet to cake a little more in line. We will also add buttercream decor if requested.
I have to be honest, I never thought our bakery would be offering cupcakes for sale. Since they became popular, with a few other products, after 9/11, they have become a good source of revenue and have gained us exposure in the local media.
I feel the key is the method and proceedure over the formula.
Just my 2 cents. 
We get 2.50 a pop.
Ya know Entropy, I would guess those cupcakes you had a bad experience with, were probably pretty good right out of the oven.
Pan
good observation about a popular product.


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

Too bad, I guess I need to get to the store when they open. Or better yet, make my own, its so much cheaper anyway....Thanks for the insight though.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You could use any scratch white or yellow cake mix recipe for them. Though I am in total agreement with what Pan said. Go here www.allrecipes.com you should find plenty of scratch cake recipes just use them for cupcakes. I understand why you want to make your own I do not blame you. But often times these things are made in huge batches and its hard to replicate the taste and texture of them with out knowing the formula they used. Wished I could be more help.

Rgds Rook


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

ENTROPY:
Good evening. All you need to do to the recipe is reduce the gran. sugar by up to 25% in weight & replace that amount oz for oz with honey. Mix it in right after the eggs are mixed in. It helps with staliness as well, It keeps the baked product fresh much longer in time.
Good luck & "SEASONS GREETINGS" to you.

~Z~BESTUS.:chef:


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

1 c flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 c butter
1/2 c sugar
1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 c ice water

creaming method. Paper liners filled 2/3 full. 375 degrees until toothpick comes out clean, do not let brown. Makes 12, multiply as many times as needed. Makes very soft, tender, moist cupcake. Remember, take cupcakes out when cooked, not brown or they will be overdone.


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

Excellent! Thank you! btw, what's an ice water cake??


----------



## x minty x (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello  Wow, you have been to Magnolia and Sprinkles... I live in England so it's no chance for me sadly x'D

I love baking cupcakes from scratch and not from boxes (personal preference)

I have two favourite recipes to share with you:

*Chocolate cupcakes*

200g plain flour

2 tsp baking powder

4 tbsp cocoa powder

200g caster sugar

1/2 tsp salt (I always leave this out, who needs extra salt intake?)

100g butter, softened

3 eggs (Doesn't matter whether it is large or medium)

150 ml milk

1 tsp vanilla extract

1 tbsp greek yoghurt (When I do not have this on hand I replace it with a tbsp of butter)

1. Preheat oven at 160 - 180 degrees (I do it at 150 degrees, have no idea why, I am just crazy)

2. Sieve together flour + baking powder + cocoa powder + sugar + optional salt into a large mixing bowl to remove any lumps

3. Cream in the butter to make a very dry looking mixture that resembles breadcrumbs

4. In another bowl whisk the eggs, milk and extract until pale and awesome looking

5. Add to the dry mixture and plop in the yoghurt

6. Mix (but do not overmix lumps ARE GOOD in this recipe)

7. Fill cupcake liners really full I mean literally nearly full, as with this recipe when filled kinda high they poof and make a round dome

8. Bake for around 18 minutes (check on them at 15 minutes)

N.B: They make around 16 - 24 depending on how much you put into the cases

I add chocolate chunks to it as somehow it helps to make it bake nicer.

*White fluffy cupcakes*

- 1 and 1/2 cups Cake flour (if you don't have any cake flour use 1 and a 1/2 cups plain flour and replace three tablespoons of it with three tablespoons of cornflour and sift well)

- 2 tsp Baking powder

- 1/4 fine salt

- 2 Egg whites + 1/8 tsp Cream of tartar (I do not have any cream of tartar available where I live so I use a 1/8 tsp of lemon juice)

- 3/4 cup White granulated sugar

- 6 tbps of butter

- 1/2 cup milk

- 2 tsp vanilla extract or any awesome extract you wish

1. Beat sugar and butter together for five minutes (the beating of the two pushes the sugar granules into the butter making small air bubbles which expand while baking making your cake light).

2. Add vanilla to give it a beautiful fragrance.

3. Sift the baking powder and cake flour together in a separate bowl.

4. Add the milk and flour+baking powder alternating so that you start and end with adding the flour mixture.

5. Whisk the egg whites with the cream of tartar and the salt until stiff peaks (but do not overbeat)

6. Add to the mix and fold in egg whites.

7. Fill cases around 3/4 full and bake at 160 - 180 degrees (I bake at 160 so that they cook slowly and they have time to rise)

8. They take around 17 minutes to bake and do not overbake.

N.B: They make around 12 - 15 cupcakes

This is a delicious recipe which creates really moist white cakes.

I am really sorry for rambling a lot in these posts but I love to help people find a great recipe  I hope that one day you will try these and they will turn out as good as I hope ^_^

Thanks for reading, Minty


----------

